#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE CSE Ebooks Free Download

## ritvik.manon

GATE previous year topic wise solved paper by NODIA Publication





  Similar Threads: Matlab Programming Ebooks Free pdf Download Electronics ebooks free Download Mechanical Engineering Ebooks - Download free eBooks Free eBooks Download Free eBooks Download

----------


## chabrak

thanks ritwik. great stuff

----------


## pravatk227

for data structure you can also refer to data structure and algorithm made easy

----------


## sheetalmore

superb vry nice.... thanx

----------


## KavitaRawat8

Thank u....................

----------


## rajjan kumar pandey

thanks for the notes...

----------


## Jeena va

very helpful...................thanks.................

----------


## abhijeetsharma

thank u so much..

----------


## Panth

Great collection 
thanks for sharing

----------


## ajay naik9

thank you  so much

----------

